# Gopro mount idea



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

Recently tried this and it worked great. I mounted my hero2 onto my reg hose with the handlebar mount. I mounted it so it was upside down underneath the reg. This kept it out of my bubbles, and was easily manageable. Afterwards all you have to do is plug it into movie maker and turn it 180 degrees so that it's viewable.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I think there is a setting on the Hero 2 that flips the image when you mount it upside down. It is in the tools menu a few screens in. That way you don't have to flip it on the computer


----------

